# Nintendo Switch Android Lockscreen Tutorial



## KanterZ (Mar 11, 2017)

A few weeks ago, I made a thread with the name of "*So, I made a Nintendo Switch Android Lockscreen.." * and promised that I'll do a tutorial on how to have it, and here it is!








Useful links:
Original Thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/so-i-made-a-nintendo-switch-android-lockscreen.462817/
Theme link: CHECK PINNED COMMENT ON YOUTUBE PAGE
Switch SFX: http://media.nintendo.com/nintendo/cocoon/noa3/images/page/switch/sound.mp3


----------



## hyprskllz (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice! Been waiting for this since your previous thread. 
Just watched your video, and it doesn't need root privileges.
Thanks for this mate!


----------



## KanterZ (Mar 12, 2017)

hyprskllz said:


> Nice! Been waiting for this since your previous thread.
> Just one question, do my phone need to be rooted to do this?


No need for root or custom roms 

Sorry for the delay. Been busy with lotsa thesis and stuff looool


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for this. Will install it on my Sony phone.


----------



## KanterZ (Apr 8, 2017)

In case the theme link doesn't work anymore, please notify me immediately so I can re-upload it ASAP.

Thanks man!


----------

